# Where to get an Origin 8 Bully steel mini velo?



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I want it. Takes discs, rear mech, steel, quite beefy, takes bmx tires. What the Cannondale should have been imo.

Where can I obtain such a beauty?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like they have them in stock at a few warehouses:
- http://www.jbimporters.com/web/sear...Id=BULLY&CatFourId=7-SPEED&dfadfkawe45d9drh=4

See if you can find a LBS that works with JB Importers and have them order one.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

DEALER - ORIGIN-8 - Dealer list
Bully - Available online


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Those bikes look like so much fun but I'd probably have some serious buyer's remorse after about 2 weeks. I'd love to have one sitting in my office for lunchtime rides.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm interested too but it looks like there may not be anymore available. Anybody else having better luck?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

TroyS600 said:


> I'm interested too but it looks like there may not be anymore available. Anybody else having better luck?


I don`t know about the Origin 8, but this non-folding Dahon has been up for almost 3 months and it`s driving me nuts:
Dahon Smooth Hound With Video
They dropped that model last year, but the most recent versions were going for over $1K and didn`t have the front suspension like this old one. Please snag it up and relieve me of the temptation!


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Funny you mention that, because i almost did. It's been tempting me as well. I really want something with more mtb style components like the brakes and shifters and a conventional fork. Steel frame is also a plus for me, instead of alloy. I have ulterior motives in mind for whatever i do end up getting. It may be modified into a utility bike.

So, you're going to have to get that smooth hound after all.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

OOOhh. A mini utility bike- we definitely need pics if you do that . The Bully does look like a great candidate for that. Since you appraently cruise the folder forum over there, have you seen the thread that just came back to life on 20 inch haulers? I`m quite a ways from Bend, but if you ever get down Reno way and want some brazing or welding done, that can happen.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, i am the one who brought that thread back. That one is where i first saw the Royal Enfield Revelation, which at first I thought was gorgeous. I'm a little less certain of that now, but it's still one of the most elegant looking "shopper" bikes IMHO. When i found the new copy of that bike, i had to add it to the thread for posterity.

My idea is explained in depth over here. I'm facing the reality of limited time and resources to build a bike myself though, and considering modifying an existing bike instead. It can be as cheap to just buy a complete bike as to buy all the individual components needed to build a bike anyway. So even if i do build my own frame, i may still buy something similar just to pirate all the parts from.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the bully is what the cannondale hooligan should have been. sure not as refined or pretty but functional and it looks quite durable.. Takes discs, takes RD. 

I've seen the thread, you might look into the sheppshult V or whats it called, it has some rack system built in, and is made in sweden, with swedish steel most likely, most likely some high strength SSAB steel (they also make all hardox grades). BUUUUT Its ****ing ugly as hell. No ****.

I'm looking into Pashley guvnor right now, as a commuter and project bike. Wanna make it look really old but perform really well. I predict some custom machining is needed, and only for looks.

Then again i'm not really in a hurry when riding, so why not ride in style and with dignity instead


----------



## thugpipe (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am probably a year too late but if you are interested I do know where you can get a Bully used, right now. I found another one at a bike shop in New york. I just picked one up a few months ago and completely reworked it with discs, 1x10, and all new components and I pulled past this bike shop the otherday and the owner started asking me all kinds of questions about the bike because he apparently had one in the back. let me know if you are still interested.
This is the bike:








this is mine:


----------



## inging (Jul 28, 2013)

thugpipe said:


> Well I am probably a year too late but if you are interested I do know where you can get a Bully used, right now. I found another one at a bike shop in New york. I just picked one up a few months ago and completely reworked it with discs, 1x10, and all new components and I pulled past this bike shop the otherday and the owner started asking me all kinds of questions about the bike because he apparently had one in the back. let me know if you are still interested.
> This is the bike:
> 
> 
> ...


Been looking for a bully for the past month! Already pm'd you thugpipe.


----------

